# Winter Jacket



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Does anybody know where I can get one winter jacket (impermeable and wind shield) here in Dubai ?

Thanks,


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

North Face stores or sporting stores in Mall.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Sun & Sands Sports Outlet Store in Al Quoz has discounted North Face jackets.


----------



## tootall (Aug 5, 2010)

Go Sports at MOE has a section for winter gear but it is hella expensive.


----------



## Mandingo (Mar 28, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> Sun & Sands Sports Outlet Store in Al Quoz has discounted North Face jackets.


Defo the best place


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks All. We ended up finding one right across the street. Good to know they have north face jackets here!!


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Does anybody know where I can get one winter jacket (impermeable and wind shield) here in Dubai ?
> 
> Thanks,


In the storage bin under my bed. 

I do see North Face and Columbia at MOE, so yes they sell those things here. But I knew there would be at least a couple winter trips to the states so I decided to ship the winter stuff here so I wouldn't feel like an idiot getting off the plan.


----------

